# Target scope advice



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

The CR sights are good bang for your buck... multiple colors/sizes to fit your preference. Been using these for over 5 years now without issue on any of em (think I have 5? 6 maybe?)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo Ontario carries them... 

http://72.14.169.90/odsPROD/bowshop/asp/bs071.aspx?p=78&m=cra

Also can be had from Lancaster: 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bow...peeps/3d-target-scopes.html?manufacturer=1952

I'm fond of shooting a pin with a lens, so the pin accessory for these is great, just make sure you get the right size pin for the housing.


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

You would think I would have enough brains by this point in time to be more specific..sight and scope are what I need to find. 
I like those scopes though!! and the price is certainly reasonable...what would you suggest for a sight?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Axcel


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

DS Advantage sights made in BC. Do a search on here, his name is Detlef. His sights are a machined thing of excellence.
For a scope in the lower price range the Vipers are good and as above the CR's are good


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

shootthewhatnow said:


> The CR sights are good bang for your buck... multiple colors/sizes to fit your preference. Been using these for over 5 years now without issue on any of em (think I have 5? 6 maybe?)
> 
> The Bow Shop in Waterloo Ontario carries them...
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%. Great scopes and accessories. I have one on my Axcel AX300, which I also highly recommend.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Axcel makes 1 of the target sights out there ,as for scopes I like CBE with a up pin.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Go for the 2011-2013 axcel for the sight bar... the new achieve isn't worth the price difference and the the older one can be had easily enough...

That or the DS Advantage... also a very solid (Canadian) option... and it can be ordered to color spec from what I understand if'n yer fashion conscious.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

We use Davis System sights and Merlin Mac scopes. The Davis sights are made in the US by a small one man operation and are incredibly well made and very reasonable in price. The Merlin scopes (Alternative Archery) from Britain come with a pin option and include your choice of Nikon lens for less than $100.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Durhampro said:


> We use Davis System sights and Merlin Mac scopes. The Davis sights are made in the US by a small one man operation and are incredibly well made and very reasonable in price. The Merlin scopes (Alternative Archery) from Britain come with a pin option and include your choice of Nikon lens for less than $100.


Where are you buying these? Pretty sure everyone is going to want to take a look...


----------



## CindyV (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you for all the suggestions! You are all great and have given me some good research. I was told that because I shoot a Hoyt Ultra Elite, I need a sight that will stand up to the vibration of the hoyt, and i think that is why my older toxonic is getting pretty wobbly... Thanks again!!


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have tried many brands up to the most expencive models and can give you my opinion, many pros and cons everywhere but the highest priced are the most you may want to chase.... 
you can save a large chunk of cash buying second hand, but go for top of the line, something lightweight and very durable, with high resale value....
I would suggest CBE or even better Shibuya carbon, unbeatable quality and you won't loose money on a well maintained second hand sight...
For scopes I would suggest to go towards Merlin (good size to start with and great value for money), along the line you will figure out what you want to shoot and what size fits your need, 29mm scope body is good for FITA long distances, 35mm same for FITA eventually indoors, the larger 42mm or bigger OD scopes are more for 3d folks...
You may end up like me having 3 scopes in 29mm and one 35mm for different games,
good shooting, btw me in Winnipeg over the winter, you coming close to city send me pm...


----------



## mikeb2012 (Apr 15, 2012)

I use a HHA 5019 Pro 3D http://www.hhasports.com/products/brushfirePRO.htm. I also have a 0.10 up pin HHA, but its a bit too dim for most indoor shoots. i don't use any magnification. Got my latest one from eders (eders.com) for $63.00 shipped. They have lens adapters if you want to shoot magnification.


----------



## Old_Man (Jan 22, 2010)

Head into Winnipeg and check out the selection at Heights Archery. Ron or Jason won't steer you wrong.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Where are you buying these? Pretty sure everyone is going to want to take a look...



Davis Systems sights are sold on Ebay or direct from Brian Davis at h ttp://www.davissights.com/about.php

Merlin scopes are sold at Alternative Archery Supplies h ttp://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001887.1.123406151415124488

Don't let the fact that Alternative Archery is located in Great Britain affect your decision, their prices are excellent and their shipping is very reasonable.


----------



## Clint95 (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're gonna do it, do it right. DS Advantage sights have a great reputation and following for a reason. Detlef even sells scope housings that suit his sights perfectly.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Clint95 said:


> If you're gonna do it, do it right. DS Advantage sights have a great reputation and following for a reason. Detlef even sells scope housings that suit his sights perfectly.


 This, and you are supporting a Canadian manufacturer. I have and have had several of Detlefs sights, scopes and rests. They are as good as or better than everything out there.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

As mentioned several times DS Advantage sights are one of the best on the market. The fit, finish and quality of workmanship which Detlef puts into each sight or rest he makes is watch maker caliber.
With regards to scopes, I personally prefer and use Shrewd Scopes. They are well made and the glass is excellent and comes with multilayer anti-reflective and scratch resistant coating.


----------

